# EverSD is now compatible with the Evercade VS



## EverSD (Feb 5, 2022)

*EverSD is now compatible with the Evercade™ VS.*


Use EverPatcherVS to get more advantage of your console!



For more information and downloads visit EverSD.com
​
*Patching instructions:*

First, make sure that your Evercade VS is on firmware 2.0.1
Download EverPatcherVS from EverSD.com​
Insert a MicroSD card into your PC (Make sure you have at least 500MB of free space left on it)​
Run EverPatcherVS on your PC​
Select your MicroSD drive from the drop-down list​
Click on PATCH!​
Wait until it's finished​
Insert your MicroSD card into your EverSD​
Insert EverSD into Slot-1 (Left slot) of your Evercade VS​
Run the EverPatcherVS on your console​
Wait until the patching is done
*WARNING:* DO NOT TURN OFF/UNPLUG THE SYSTEM OR REMOVE EverSD FROM YOUR SYSTEM WHILE THE PATCH IS BEING APPLIED!​
Once it's done, the system will automatically reboot​
Done! Enjoy!​



*Stay tuned for some more exiting news in a few days! *

Disclaimer: EverSD is not affiliated in any way with EVERCADE™.
EverSD does not support or condone piracy.​


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 5, 2022)

Awesome work!

Does it support dual EverSD’s?


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 5, 2022)

w00t!! 

gameOn!!


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 5, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> Does it support dual EverSD’s?


yup!


----------



## KIRA85 (Feb 5, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> yup!


hi i try this but my vs founders edition dont detected the eversd. can you help please?


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 5, 2022)

KIRA85 said:


> hi i try this but my vs founders edition dont detected the eversd. can you help please?


glad we got you up and running (via DM)


----------



## TheZander (Feb 6, 2022)

Is this two different products? The console and the gamecard? Why does it say they're not affiliated?


----------



## Tony_93 (Feb 6, 2022)

TheZander said:


> Is this two different products? The console and the gamecard? Why does it say they're not affiliated?


Evercade does legit licensed games. They don't make rom loaders. This flashcard is made by someone else.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 6, 2022)

This is great news, but honesty seems a lot of money between the console and the rest.


----------



## mister j-y (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi this isn't working for me either - just says "no cartridge inserted" any help please?

Never mind! Sorted


----------



## thesnable (Feb 7, 2022)

When will the everloader 2.0 be released?


----------



## inkdracula (Feb 7, 2022)

thesnable said:


> When will the everloader 2.0 be released?


It was released today!


----------



## mister j-y (Feb 10, 2022)

Anyone know if the EverSD works on fw V2.0.2?


----------



## HtheB (Feb 10, 2022)

mister j-y said:


> Anyone know if the EverSD works on fw V2.0.2?


Not yet. It needs to be updated.


----------



## mister j-y (Feb 10, 2022)

HtheB said:


> Not yet. It needs to be updated.


Thanks!


----------



## 2pacmed59 (Feb 12, 2022)

hi,i just buy an eversd for my evercade vs but i can't patch my sd card with everpatcher,a message says : Error! Could not patch 'update img' Try again?Can you help me please.


----------



## Hekel (Feb 14, 2022)

2pacmed59 said:


> hi,i just buy an eversd for my evercade vs but i can't patch my sd card with everpatcher,a message says : Error! Could not patch 'update img' Try again?Can you help me please.


Pretty sure its not working cause of the new VS Firmware update (2.0.2) which doesnt match to the patch. Best way is to get the older VS Firmware from someone in this forum or you will be forced to wait for an Update by EverSD.


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 16, 2022)

Shameless plug alert...

Look here if you want to fix your own Namco Collection carts to use on a stock or patched VS console.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/fix-your-evercade-namco-collection-carts-for-use-on-vs.607858/


----------



## mkfink (Apr 17, 2022)

Is there a way to downgrade the firmware on the VS to 2.0.1?


----------



## mkfink (Apr 17, 2022)

Hekel said:


> Pretty sure its not working cause of the new VS Firmware update (2.0.2) which doesnt match to the patch. Best way is to get the older VS Firmware from someone in this forum or you will be forced to wait for an Update by EverSD.


I am getting this same error. I am not so sure it is the firmware. This error occurs when the sd card is still in the pc. Everpatcher VS 1.0 gives me this error when setting up the sd card. Before I even plug it into the the Evercade VS.


----------



## mkfink (Apr 17, 2022)

2pacmed59 said:


> hi,i just buy an eversd for my evercade vs but i can't patch my sd card with everpatcher,a message says : Error! Could not patch 'update img' Try again?Can you help me please.


I am getting this same error.


----------



## esmith13 (Apr 18, 2022)

Any issues with EverPatcher or other EverSD softwares can be resolved by asking for help in the EverSD Discord.
There is a nice little community there willing to help with any issues.

https://discord.io/EverSD


----------

